# Final Four Discussion



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

UConn vs. Florida 6:09 P.M. TBS
Wisconsin vs. Kentucky 8:49 P.M. TBS

Pretty excited about both of these games. Think UConn has the guards to challenge Florida, and Kentucky/Wisconsin are polar opposites. I have UConn and Wisconsin making the title game.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Really good Final Four IMO. All 3 games should be interesting no matter who wins.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

I'd like to see Uconn-Wisconsin, I think it's going to be Florida-Kentucky. No matter how it turns out, it's hard to call it anything but a very successful season for Uconn at this point.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Bogg said:


> I think it's going to be Florida-Kentucky.


If that is the match-up, we'll find out just how hard it is to beat a team 4 times in a single season.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

I am rooting for Wisconsin but I dont think anyone is beating Florida


----------



## scdn (Mar 31, 2011)

Only have Florida in my bracket. Have them winning in my bracket.


----------



## Gronehestu (Oct 9, 2013)

Holy shit this week is crazy. Work has been jam-packed; every box of t-shirts, sweaters and hats that we've gotten in at the bookstore has sold to the least and last by the time we closed the doors that night. Actually we might have 3 or 4 shirts still there tonight. But you get the point. Michael Flowers came in today and talked with us for a minute, it was funny cause we have a big mural on the wall with he and Wilkinson in it, in a game vs Indiana, and here was my co-worker taking a pic of him while he was taking a pic in front of a pic of himself. Some Rosebud shit

All the Badgers I've met at work have been chilled out guys, always ready to talk about the good old days. Badgers are good people, ladies and gentlemen. 

Got my SI in the mail today, too. Life just feels life-ier when Bucky is in the Final Four


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Back when I was freshman I'd play ball at the SERF just about every day, so I played against a few Badgers. The guy that was ALWAYS there was Kammron Taylor, and it really showed in his development. He just loved basketball, I mean I can't even imagine getting done with a full day of classes, then practice, IN THE MIDDLE OF THE SEASON, and saying to yourself "I'm gonna go play basketball with whoever shows up for 2 hours". I know he wasn't going 100% against me, but I was a pretty good defensive player when I was 19-20, frustrated him a couple times (he was a freshman or soph).

The best player I ever played with was Wilkinson, and I only ever saw him there once. The dude was bored out there and still destroyed everyone. He'd basically walk up the court, get a pass and just spray from NBA range and make just about everything. If someone tried to drive, their shit was getting swatted guaranteed. I actually led a 2v1 fast break with Wilkinson the only guy getting back on D, went up for a layup and when he jumped for the block I passed it behind my back to the only other guy on that end of the court. I was thinking to myself "HELL YEAH SON I JUST DID THAT!" getting ready to celebrate my assist that fooled this All Big Tean player. Wilkinson came down and then got around the rim and up quick enough to block the dude's wide open layup.

On Wisconsin


----------



## Gronehestu (Oct 9, 2013)

Cool stuff man. Wilkinson will forever be a badass to folks around here. Must have been a good ****in time playing those guys. I've honestly never been that good at hoops. I mean I can do some things, but 6'0" white guys without hops aren't super in-demand. I've always been good at baseball though, and football. A little bit of legit athleticism here lol

Shit at work is getting a little much. I think we've sold some gear to every person in southern Wisconsin. I'm ready for these games already! Only a little more than 30 hours left till tipoff!

Watching the Big 10 Network the last week whenever I get time, cause they're showing a lot of Bucky's games from this year in the afternoon. And something I keep noticing is how in nearly every game Sam Dekker has had an eye-opening dunk...and in almost every case, he's then not scored another bucket for like 5-7 minutes. Marquette was a notable exception. 

It's incredible how quiet he is considering the things he is capable of. I mean, the hype was in no way unwarranted. That dude can PLAY. Why doesn't he do more? It's the biggest mystery in the state of Wisconsin.

Also, Kaminsky is pretty awesome. He just shows up big in big games, period. I hope he's got another card up his sleeve to play against Julius Randle. Frank has beaten two consecutive 7-food NBA prospects in Tarczewski and Austin, but this matchup with a 6'9" dude who doesn't even average a block per game is going to be his biggest test of the entire year. Randle is a powerful bastard. Fantastic player. I know I've asked it before and not gotten much...but it sure would be incredible if Dekker could take some heat off of Frank. Both he and Hayes have to show up huge if we're gonna beat UK

Also, let's have a golf-clap everyone, for the Minnesota fightin' rodents

They won the also-ran tourney today. 

http://imgur.com/gallery/gouwB


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Totally agree about Dekker. So unready for the NBA.

Will place my order for Bucky gear on the night of the 7th.

I'm wearing an old Grateful Red shirt today and have definitely been shit talked down here. One guy asks me "so really, what do you think will happen tomorrow?" and I said "Oh, Wisconsin will probably win by 40 or 50 points". Took him awhile to comprehend that I predicted a Kentucky loss so enormous and then that I was kidding. Very confused look on his face for few seconds.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Last weekend of college hoops. HERE WE GO!


----------



## Mrs. Thang (Apr 14, 2011)

I'd be pretty shocked if Florida doesn't win the whole thing. Pulling for them and Wisconsin just so it's not a 4th game against Kentucky. This game looks like it's about to get ugly. Uconn doesn't really belong on this stage, still can't believe they won that region.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

We let UConn hang around waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too long and now it's a brand new ball game.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Uconn swinging back. 11-0 run.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

UConn doesn't belong on this stage? I am not sure why you think that. They beat Michigan State fair and square. They should have been a five seed, were seeded 7th. Oh well.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

I'm stunned that we're losing this game. We were absolutely rolling, not sure what happened.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

They went small and their defense picked up. Tried to use Young inside w the mismatch but he didn't capitalize 1-7. Our defense slipped and they started hittin shots. Specially from 3. 

Thought a couple turnovers and transition buckets sparked it for Uconn.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

UConn up 8 now.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Patric Young is completely awful on offense. Please, don't ever shoot the ball again.


----------



## Mrs. Thang (Apr 14, 2011)

HKF said:


> UConn doesn't belong on this stage? I am not sure why you think that. They beat Michigan State fair and square. They should have been a five seed, were seeded 7th. Oh well.


Not saying they didn't earn their trip because they probably had the toughest road (other than the MSG thing). Just from the standpoint of liking to see top 10 teams in the final four and I don't think they are one of the ten best teams in the country. That and the more general complaint that they keep getting their opponent's worst game, which while their defense has been good, it can't be that good considering they just lost by 40 three weeks ago.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Other than Louisville having their number, there wasn't a team in college basketball this UConn team couldn't beat. Even the SMU games were close. You are wrong. It's okay to admit you were wrong about them.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

YoYoYoWasup said:


> Patric Young is completely awful on offense. Please, don't ever shoot the ball again.


Oops.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Is it apparent yet that UConn has better guards than Florida?


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Absolutely have shut down both Scotty and Frazier.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

That was a clean block......


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Florida did lose to UConn earlier this year and Gregg Doyel said it was a fluke. I am shocked UConn is winning this game, at least according to the analysts who said they had no shot. It's like they haven't actually watched the tournament and realized why UConn has been winning.

Great defense, team rebounding and clutch free throw shooting.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Rather Unique said:


> Absolutely have shut down both Scotty and Frazier.


Frazier actually needs to shoot the ball when he's got it. Very disappointed in his game tonight.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

HKF said:


> Florida did lose to UConn earlier this year and Gregg Doyel said it was a fluke. I am shocked UConn is winning this game, at least according to the analysts who said they had no shot. It's like they haven't actually watched the tournament and realized why UConn has been winning.
> 
> Great defense, team rebounding and clutch free throw shooting.


In fairness, it kind of was. Uconn literally had everything go their way that night to win.

Tonight, they flat out have outplayed the Gators, fair and square, no excuses.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

And, clearly, Uconn apparently never fouls - ever. I'm not blaming the refs, but they've called ticky tack garbage on us all night and Uconn has gotten away with murder down low.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Florida doesn't actually have low post scorers though. They have strong guys, but neither guy is Julius Randle. If Florida had Horford, they'd probably be winning.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

VERY impressed that Uconn was able to put that game away down the stretch, especially considering how brutal Giffey's been from 3 for the tournament. He's normally a knock-down shooter.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

This hurts. My Gators had such a great year. I was always afraid of not having a superstar scorer and it bit us tonight. That said, they were a great TEAM and I'm proud of the season they had and their accomplishments. GO GATORS! 

Lastly, happy Bazzy's in the championship. Let's go Kemba 2.0!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Florida had a terrific year. 36-3. Like Wichita, you have to tip your hat to them. Those seniors also broke the Elite Eight jinx. I still feel that the Florida team in 2011, that lost to Butler was the best one of Billy D's last four teams.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

If Kentucky gets to the Finals, UConn will have their hands full. Their only hope in that game would be the Harrisons and James Young struggling to handle the rock against their players.

Wisconsin's shooting presents different sets of issues (similar to St. Joes). Also Nigel Hayes actually can finish in the paint, even though he's undersized. 

I think the Huskies can do it, but they are going to have to make shots from the perimeter for sure.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Kevin Ollie's about to get an _obscene_ contract extension. Uconn can't afford for him to leave for the NBA.


----------



## Mrs. Thang (Apr 14, 2011)

HKF said:


> Florida did lose to UConn earlier this year and Gregg Doyel said it was a fluke. I am shocked UConn is winning this game, at least according to the analysts who said they had no shot. It's like they haven't actually watched the tournament and realized why UConn has been winning.
> 
> Great defense, team rebounding and clutch free throw shooting.


To me, the surprise is not that Uconn is good, it's that other good teams (who have looked better this year) have looked so bad against them. Like despite what you think about Uconn, that was the worst Florida has played all year just like last Sunday was the worst Michigan State had played all year.

Is their defense actually that good? Probably. At least in those games. Not to sound like Dan Dakich, but there is no question that Napier and Boatwright are out-competing everybody they play and have no fear of the moment. I personally don't think they were one of the 10 best teams I watched this year, but it's not their fault that the "better" teams haven't had the same energy and confidence they have had.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Kevin Ollie actually wants to be at UConn though. Here's the thing, Ollie can always get a job in the league. He is highly respected with several organizations (and high profile coaches). This isn't Brad Stevens who had to take the shot he received from the Celtics (and Brad is an excellent coach). Ollie knows the pro game.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

These sound like backhanded compliments. They are playing suffocating defense. Villanova played worse against them as well. 

People can't say that Iowa State didn't have Niang for UConn and then forget they beat North Carolina without him. UConn was top 10 in the nation in defensive efficiency this season.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Mrs. Thang said:


> To me, the surprise is not that Uconn is good, it's that other good teams (who have looked better this year) have looked so bad against them. Like despite what you think about Uconn, that was the worst Florida has played all year just like last Sunday was the worst Michigan State had played all year.
> 
> Is their defense actually that good? Probably. At least in those games. Not to sound like Dan Dakich, but there is no question that Napier and Boatwright are out-competing everybody they play and have no fear of the moment. I personally don't think they were one of the 10 best teams I watched this year, but it's not their fault that the "better" teams haven't had the same energy and confidence they have had.


At some point it has to stop being an incredibly lucky streak of getting every team on an off night and just starts being a team that's much better on defense than expected. 



HKF said:


> Kevin Ollie actually wants to be at UConn though. Here's the thing, Ollie can always get a job in the league. He is highly respected with several organizations (and high profile coaches). This isn't Brad Stevens who had to take the shot he received from the Celtics (and Brad is an excellent coach). Ollie knows the pro game.


Yea, he wants to be at Uconn, and I'm not scared that he's going to bolt for another college job at a school considered to be more glamorous (I suppose in this scenario it would be his hometown UCLA or USC), but if an NBA team comes calling with some ridiculous contract (lets say the Lakers offer him $7 million a year) he'd have to at least think about it.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

I'm okay with losing to UConn. I am not okay, however, with a Kentucky team that Florida had went 3-0 against this year and flat out had a far better season then, somehow winning the NCAA Tournament. I might break something if that happens.

Go Bagders.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This is gonna be a fun game. Go Badgers! Can't root for the mercenaries and I would be fine with Bo winning his first title if it happens.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Clear charge. Come on.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Good going so far. Could have some problems with foul trouble down the line; that block on Jackson was a horrible call.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Another terrible call against Jackson.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

COME ON REFS! What is Jackson supposed to even do if you call him on those?


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Interesting to see if Randle can shake off the rolled ankle.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Bronson Koenig is such a talent. Jackson picking up those fouls has helped the team thus far because Koenig is so good; just not sure if the freshman can play 35 minutes in a game like this, so we need him back in the 2nd half.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Holy Bronson. Playing like a vet out there.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Ball movement. Great shot by Koenig.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Doubling Kaminsky is very questionable because he's going to find the shooter. Tripling him is moronic.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Harrison should have four fouls, not 2.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Woah, how the **** isn't that a tech?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Should be a tech, but not a flagrant IMO


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

And people keep saying NBA officials are bad. NCAA officials have them beat by a country mile. Why is this taking so long?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Koenig kid has talent. He was invisible against Arizona (and I know it's because Arizona is an outstanding defensive team).


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

I love Greg Anthony showing his Pat Riley Knicks roots. Anything that isn't a thrown, closed fist is a play-on.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

HKF said:


> Koenig kid has talent. He was invisible against Arizona (and I know it's because Arizona is an outstanding defensive team).


Well, and he's young. It's not a stretch that he was just overwhelmed by the moment. Playing great so far, but we need Jackson in the 2nd half because of Koenig's youth.

Never seen Dukan and Brown on the floor at the same time; UK should be able to get whatever they want as long as they're out there.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Sometimes you watch games that are just officiated so poorly, you just have to credit the team for not walking off the court on they ass


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Gasser has been a liability in the tournament


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Wisconsin has wasted several possessions that could have stretched the lead.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Randle is so good. Solid half from Wisconsin, but probably should be ahead by more considering we're 14/14 from the line.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Kenny Smith is hilarious. The announcers are "biased."


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Mine definitely are. I'm watching the Wisconsin cast on TBS with Mike Kelley.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Dekker is having his way with Kentucky.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Bad possession by Jackson.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Hell of a move by James Young.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

11-0 run. WOW. Poythress is a glue guy extraordinaire.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Gasser who is "such a great shooter" is scared of open shots, yet he'll force retarded shots. He is not the same guy that's been playing all year.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

What a joke. I can't believe this massive group of underachievers somehow figured out how to play together out of nowhere and is going to win the title.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Koening is trying to do WAY TOO much.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Gasser doesn't even make the pass to a wide open Brust on a cut, UK goes down and scores on an alley oop off an offensive rebound. Koenig makes a risky pass that leads directly to more fast break points.

Wisconsin playing very poor.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Kentucky starting to do what Arizona had success with. Throw up bad shots and rebound, because Wisconsin can't get any boards. Leads to easy shots on the interior off the offensive rebound.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Kaminsky struggling with length.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Damn, this has been a hell of a game. Say what you want about Kentucky, they play some entertaining basketball games. Four in a row.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

HKF said:


> Kaminsky struggling with length.


I knew this was an issue for him, but he needs to execute his moves better too. Haven't seen the up and under at all. The jump hook isn't gonna work.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Kentucky is like "leave that lanky white dude we've never heard of, what's he gonna do?"

Dukan spraying!


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Trae is getting ****ed. Harrisons have been out of control all night.

Nevermind, it was an okay call.

Wisconsin are sending a guard to overplay/double Randle's left hand. So far it has been very successful.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Koenig has been pitiful this half.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Yeah, I figured that would happen. Harrisons are abominable. They're walking wasted possessions. Anyone can get lucky, and I'm sure they will a few times to come in this second half, but they make very poor decisions and take bad shots. All these 20 footers.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Some soft fouls here, but I'll take them. Get us in the bonus...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Jackson got the step and made a nice sharp drive to the rim.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Oooh, that sure looked like a steal.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Make up call, that's okay. They've given us some soft ones


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Wow Poythress

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

What a dunk by Poythress. My goodness.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Get Dekker back into the game Bo.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

I don't think I've seen a Wisconsin player get the ball on a cut all game. Seen lots of open guys making cuts.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Great play by Jackson.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha

Now that shits funny. Refs had to work hard, but it looks like they managed to force Wisconsin into the Finals


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Oh my god yes


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This tournament has been all about the free throw shooting. How ironic would be it be that the two best teams when it comes to knocking down your free throws would play for the title if Wisconsin hangs on.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

The Harrisons are the reason Kentucky struggled throughout the regular season and they're the reason they might lose tonight. Very poor game by both of them.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Refs, come on. Let's go.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The Harrisons, are you kidding me? Gotta make your free throws.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Kentucky with the huge three!!!!

The refs are gonna have to come through one more time if they want this one!


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

YoYoYoWasup said:


> The Harrisons are the reason Kentucky struggled throughout the regular season and they're the reason they might lose tonight. Very poor game by both of them.


I blame you for that made shot...


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Kentucky clearly has a deal with the devil. Only explanation.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

What a shot.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Great game.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Aaron is the good twin


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

I am so friggin' pissed off right now.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Trae Jackson isn't clutch. **** him, he's just an error prone dick. You can't defend your garbage play in games with "but he's clutch" if you miss a FT like that and then blow the winner. Always hated this ****ing kid.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Wow. What a way to overcome. It's amazing Kentucky didn't walk off the court after the way they were being bullshitted by the Zebras all night, but talent won out and they will have a chance to play the best team in the country for the championship!

Nights like tonight really make you believe in sports.


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

So now I have to ask, is this the combined lowest seeding of both national title game contestants ever?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Damn, four straight nailbiters for Kentucky. This is pretty incredible when you think about it.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Marcus13 said:


> Wow. What a way to overcome. It's amazing Kentucky didn't walk off the court after the way they were being bullshitted by the Zebras all night


Are you ****ing kidding me?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

He can't possibly believe the refs were against Kentucky. He must be trolling. Wisconsin can't blame the refs though, they had several possessions late in the game where they didn't get good shots. Poor entry passes to Kaminsky and Bo kept Dekker out for way too long, I felt.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Kentucky should never complain about the calls. Their offense is literally predicated on Randle bull rushing his opponent, throwing up some horrible shot, and getting the calls.

I cannot believe Kentucky is in the title game. Second best team in the SEC is going to win the national title. What a joke.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Marcus13 said:


> Wow. What a way to overcome. It's amazing Kentucky didn't walk off the court after the way they were being bullshitted by the Zebras all night, but talent won out and they will have a chance to play the best team in the country for the championship!
> 
> Nights like tonight really make you believe in sports.


Kentucky got plenty of calls that went their way. There's no reason for any fan base to bitch about calls tonight.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Shame the last ****ing shot wasn't contested. Yeah it wasn't a great shot, but there's 5 ****ing seconds left, are you saving your energy for something?


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

HKF said:


> He can't possibly believe the refs were against Kentucky. He must be trolling. Wisconsin can't blame the refs though, they had several possessions late in the game where they didn't get good shots. Poor entry passes to Kaminsky and Bo kept Dekker out for way too long, I felt.


No, Wisconsin can't blame the refs.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Hope Kentucky wins it all to crap on the sham of the NCAA.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

MemphisX said:


> Hope Kentucky wins it all to crap on the sham of the NCAA.


Yea, I've thought this is kind of a weird thing, but I don't have the ability to hate Kentucky like most others seem to. I've called Calipari the most honest man in college basketball for several years now - he's all about getting players a little bit of money for a year or two and then getting them into the NBA. I went to Uconn and all, but there's just too many things about the NCAA that are unsettling to me to totally buy into college sports.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Well, I am rooting for UConn because I am a Big East guy (from NYC) and UConn always has my beloved New York ballers. I know Kemba and company will be in the house for Shabazz to go down as the greatest Huskie player of all time.

I would not be surprised to see Kentucky win, but UConn will actually play defense against them. The only teams who have actually defended them well in the tournament have been Kansas State and Louisville. Everyone else allowed the Wildcats to shoot over 50%.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Kaminsky was wide open under the basket on the last shot. No one was within 10 feet of him. ****ing Jackson.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

HKF said:


> Well, I am rooting for UConn because I am a Big East guy (from NYC) and UConn always has my beloved New York ballers. I know Kemba and company will be in the house for Shabazz to go down as the greatest Huskie player of all time.
> 
> I would not be surprised to see Kentucky win, but UConn will actually play defense against them. The only teams who have actually defended them well in the tournament have been Kansas State and Louisville. Everyone else allowed the Wildcats to shoot over 50%.


Oh yea, I'd like to see Uconn take it, and there's a chance they can force Kentucky's young perimeter players into a bunch of turnovers. I just don't see Kentucky as this evil empire that the general college basketball world seems to. Calipari seems like he just wants to get his guys paid, which is fair.


----------



## Gronehestu (Oct 9, 2013)

Well, that sucks. We lost it at the end after leading most of the game. We definitely should have won, but we didn't, and they made the play of the tourney on that last 3 pointer. 

Jackson is boom or bust. It's really annoying sometimes that he is 'the guy' who takes our late shots, especially when you could get people looking at him and then give Frank or Brust the last show while everyone else isn't worried about them, but...oh well. 

The only pain I feel here is that we lost to John Calipari, a piece of shit. But life isn't fair, and the villain usually prospers, so no surprise here. 

I'm proud of our Badgers because they've done things this year that very few teams can, and they took us on a hell of a ride. Love those guys. 

Hope Frank declines to enter the draft - he's not ready, he will be a lotto pick with another year at Wisconsin, and with him we will be one of the favorites to get back to the Final Four next year. Give us one more year Frank, and help give Bo a national title to add to his resume. 

Thanks to Brust on a great career. I didn't want to like him at first, but he was as solid as solid gets. Good luck to him. 

It was a great ride. On Wisconsin


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Jackson is garbage. That missed FT and his inexcusable turnover with 2 minutes left were what cost us the game.

Gasser played his worst game in a Wisconsin jersey too.

I'm just upset because I think we should have won that game and just a couple play(er)s kept us from it. Bo probably should have put Dekker back in sooner, but I don't see that as a huge blunder.


----------



## Pablo5 (Jun 18, 2013)

YoYoYoWasup said:


> Kentucky should never complain about the calls. Their offense is literally predicated on Randle bull rushing his opponent, throwing up some horrible shot, and getting the calls.
> 
> I cannot believe Kentucky is in the title game. Second best team in the SEC is going to win the national title. What a joke.


If Florida actually would've took great shots yesterday they would've won also. Just maybe if they kept feeding the paint instead of throwing up those horrible 3's they would be in the title game.


----------



## Pablo5 (Jun 18, 2013)

Nimreitz said:


> *Jackson is garbage.* That missed FT and his inexcusable turnover with 2 minutes left were what cost us the game.
> 
> Gasser played his worst game in a Wisconsin jersey too.
> 
> I'm just upset because I think we should have won that game and just a couple play(er)s kept us from it. Bo probably should have put Dekker back in sooner, but I don't see that as a huge blunder.


Classic reaction from fans. He was your go to guy in late game situations and he has proven himself to be that in this tourney. The entire team should share the blame for that choke job.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

I don't really fault him for missing the shot at the end. The FT and turnover were pretty bad though. I'm also a fan who can't stand that player and never have been able to.


----------



## Gronehestu (Oct 9, 2013)

Oh look, Pablo came back after we lost. He hadn't been around for awhile, but then came back. What a coincidence. 

There's a dull ache because of the fashion we lost, but I really can't say I feel that bad. Which surprises me. It sucks to lose, but knowing what we accomplished, and knowing what next year should be...I can't hang my head. We had a great year and we're going to be better in 2014-15. 

From a piece on CBS right now: 

_“This should make people pissed off and hungry going into next season, this offseason," Kaminsky said. "We've got a lot to do. We saw what we needed to do in the postseason to get here. We'll take that going forward and build on what we've accomplished this season. We want to be back here next year, and win a championship next year. We know we can be contenders, *and nothing is going to stop us.*”_

Sounds like Frank isn't even going to flirt with the NBA. He's in for next year. And I'm sure Dekker will be too. And Hayes. And Gasser. And Traevon, hopefully a more consistent 'good Traevon' after 2 years running the show. And Koenig - I think we all just saw the kind of things he's capable of. And Duje Dukan, who just makes big plays when he's in. And Zack Showalter, redshirt sophomore who can play. And Vitto Brown, freshman forward who hardly played but was considered by many to be almost Hayes' equal as a prospect. 

I'm ready for 2014-15 to start TOMORROW. We aren't finished by a damn sight. 

ON WISCONSIN


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Should be a good year next season. I think that game against Kentucky showed Dekker and Kaminsky that they aren't ready for the next step. It also probably made them extremely determined to come back.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Kreutz35 said:


> So now I have to ask, is this the combined lowest seeding of both national title game contestants ever?


Yes, by 4. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Yeah, I have Wisconsin in my pre-season top 4. If SMU gets Myles Turner, they would be there as well along with Duke. Arizona would be the other team if Hollis-Jefferson and Nick Johnson return.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

I think UConn is gonna win the title. Their guards are the type that have given UK's guards trouble all year, plus they have length. I think Daniels is the key, because he can have a big game and take advantage of Randle's poor defensive efforts.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

I cant ****in wait for tonight - my two favorite programs in the country goin head to head!

Obviously I have to ride with Ray and the Huskies but it won't hurt my feelings to see Kentucky cut down the nets.

Let's get this thing cracckin!!


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Kentucky is lucky!! Nothing else but lucky. They will be lucky tonight?


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Kenlucky


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Ballscientist said:


> Kenlucky


CALILUCKY


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

My prediction 1:

UConn 73

Kentucky 66

My prediction 2:

UConn 73

KenLucky 74


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The under-reported thing about Kentucky is that they are allowing almost all of their opponents to shoot 50% from the field. UConn is the exact opposite. Also this Hawkins kid is way overmatched versus Boatright or Napier. Just not good enough.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

A lot of whistles on one end and none on the other. Hmm...


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

If Kentucky wins the title I can't think of a less impressive title team in my lifetime. They fall down big early every game, somehow come back, and then win on some lucky three late by the Harrisons. It's the same damn script over and over again this tournament.

I don't really think Kentucky has gotten that much better, I just think they've had everything that can possibly go their way this tournament, go their way.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Will Kentucky ever be called for a foul? Some seriously biased officiating going on tonight.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

YoYoYoWasup said:


> Will Kentucky ever be called for a foul? Some seriously biased officiating going on tonight.



There's your call, and a pathetic one.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

hobojoe said:


> There's your call, and a pathetic one.


About time.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The UConn centers have been so bad. They have blocked so many times, it's hilarious and sad at the same time.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Kentucky just doesn't go away.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Smart timeout by Kevin Ollie. His players are gassed, but they are gutting it out.


----------



## BAMJ6 (Apr 30, 2011)

Kevin Ollie's a national champion.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Kevin Ollie. In the end that UConn defense did it. 4 championships for the Huskies.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Well will you look at that. Hell of a way to bookend a college career.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I said UConn was good enough to do this and whadda know. LOL.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

You didn't have to be all that good to win it this year, there just weren't any really good teams. UConn certainly isn't a great team, but they played just well enough to survive and advance. Probably a dozen teams could have won it if they could have put it all together.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Diable said:


> You didn't have to be all that good to win it this year, there just weren't any really good teams. UConn certainly isn't a great team, but they played just well enough to survive and advance. Probably a dozen teams could have won it if they could have put it all together.


I mean, at a certain point Uconn just has to get credit for beating a lot of good teams. They went through the A-10 champ, the consensus best team in the NBE, the Big 12 Champ, the Big 10 Champ (which beat the ACC champ), the SEC champ (and overall #1), and the preseason #1. Who else do they have to beat to get some acknowledgement?


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Happy for Bazzy. Knew that kid had something as a freshman. Rose to the occasion every time. UCONN grabbed some huge offensive boards late that I thought made the difference. Happy for Brimah whom my team played against down here in Miami just a year ago. Great championship. UK certainly never looked like freshman and bought in all tourney. Credit to Cal for that. That is to be commended as well.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

I didn't even watch, it would have been too depressing. Good job to UConn though.


----------

